# [Tutorial] How to make a powerful Slingshot with Household Material



## CyberLinxy

It is said that if you dont own good rubber or pouches or even wood, you cant make a slingshot. Im here to prove that, that is not true. When I was a kid I made slinghshots which were almost as powerful as the ones I make today with almost no materials. Okay lets get started.

Steps:

*Step 1:* Go and find a natural branch on a tree, you can also cut a broadcut but as the title says we will be doing a household slingshot without expensive machinery or wood.

*Tip:* Avoid [Y] Shape branches because they give a lot of strain on your wrist, find something in between [Y] [T]. If you are a beginer go for [Y] with weaker bands. 

*Step 2:* Once you have your natural branch go and cut the forks about the lengh of your pinky if your or ringfinger. 

*Step 3:* Shave the bark off the slingshot and smooth out any knobs or stickig out pieces. 

*Step 4:* Put it in the microwave for about 3 minutes.

*Step 5:* Using a file make some groves for your flatbands or if you have a drill make some holes if you want a tube style shooting.

*Step 6:* Now RUBBER!!! If you own theraband or any fittnes bands or hygenic bands use them but if you DONT find a rubber glove for dishwashing. They work like a charm. u will need 2 gloves for symetry. Cut them down the middlefinger in a straight line and then make sure you have the finger and also the rest cutt off. Do the same on the other glove. Then you have your bands, 2 layers per side is very strong. 

*Step 7: *For leather you can use it from an old bag, it dosnt have to be leather jsut strong fabric. Old shoe, pencilcase, bag, shoppingbag, glove, towel. Make sure you use 2-4 layers of wahtever material you are using because you need powerful pouches. 

The rest of attaching i suppose you know. It is just as slimple as strapping the flatbands over the top and using sme scrap rubber glove attach it with a lot of preassre. 

Guys have fun and I hope I helped


----------



## CyberLinxy

Guys I home this is helping


----------



## treefork

Thanks for the posting. I love my simple treefork. Shoots as well as any other slingshot. Made many of the patterns here and even ordered some of the top makers slings. Sometimes were all just reinventing the wheel.


----------



## CyberLinxy

Glad I helped you


----------



## thinkwilson

any pictures?


----------



## CyberLinxy

nope sorry dude


----------



## CyberLinxy

Î dont kn ow how to post pictures -.-


----------

